# Xbox live



## Guest (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi, going to have to pack the Xbox when I move to Dubai. Is anyone on Xbox live? Is the connection ok?


----------



## gemsy62 (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm wondering this also, can't be without my FIFA!


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2012)

I know, I need to take cod


----------



## ode17366 (Nov 29, 2010)

No problems at all far as I am concerned COD works fine online


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2012)

Awesome, can you add me and have a chat about my move? My gamertag is awelshbakestone


----------



## Mitchellsmom (Feb 3, 2012)

Mom here- don't know much about gaming, but 14 year old son is OBSESSED....we are about to move to Dubai, and he says as long as he has his XBOX live he will be fine. What do I need to know about bringing it over? Should I just buy him a new one when i get there. Are all his favorite Games avail? Skyrim, Saints row 3, Bioshock are all things I hear him talk about with his friends- and COD, and the like. 

He said if we bought a new box, would his memory card transfer? Remember, I am an old mom not into gaming- can you offer me detailed advice on keeping the kid happy. Thanks! :juggle:


----------



## ode17366 (Nov 29, 2010)

I brought mine over from the uk and only brought one from here when that one broke but it was old. Most games are available here like the ones you mention bit more expensive than UK but you could always order from Amazon and ship them over I have done that no problems. So in short nothing you need to do other than get Internet once your here and plug it in. He will play against people from different parts of world thats all due to the time difference


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2012)

Will I still be able to contact/invite/play Xbox live with those in my current friends list? It sounds like I can just sign into my account and away to go so to speak, hope that's the case. 

I'll bring my Xbox over with cod and keep my fingers crossed. 

From what I've read there are a variety of Internet packages and offers, with different sizes and all that jargon, if I want unlimited usage and the best connection I can which should I go for?


----------



## ode17366 (Nov 29, 2010)

Friends list no problems still got all mine from UK and play when time zone allows. The only issue I had was getting new map pack for COD black ops when that was out as game wasn't brought here but was trying to download it bit that can be overcome. Internet will depend where your going to live. Two providers here and list of speed packages I lived in the marina and had 24 mps package I have just moved onto palm fastest package on here with same company is 16 mps but all more than plenty of x box


----------



## comicsonic (May 8, 2011)

Mitchellsmom said:


> Mom here- don't know much about gaming, but 14 year old son is OBSESSED....we are about to move to Dubai, and he says as long as he has his XBOX live he will be fine. What do I need to know about bringing it over? Should I just buy him a new one when i get there. Are all his favorite Games avail? Skyrim, Saints row 3, Bioshock are all things I hear him talk about with his friends- and COD, and the like.
> 
> He said if we bought a new box, would his memory card transfer? Remember, I am an old mom not into gaming- can you offer me detailed advice on keeping the kid happy. Thanks! :juggle:


I think I heard somewhere that Saints Row 3 is banned here but the others are okay.

Saints Row 3 banned in the UAE | Middle East Gamers


----------



## Mitchellsmom (Feb 3, 2012)

comicsonic said:


> I think I heard somewhere that Saints Row 3 is banned here but the others are okay.
> 
> Saints Row 3 banned in the UAE | Middle East Gamers


So if a game is banned in UAE, does that mean we cannot BRING it with us, or does it mean we cannot BUY it there? I am confused on that. Thanks!


----------



## Steve2622 (Aug 10, 2011)

Mitchellsmom said:


> So if a game is banned in UAE, does that mean we cannot BRING it with us, or does it mean we cannot BUY it there? I am confused on that. Thanks!


Think it means that it is banned and if you are caught bringing it into the country it will be confiscated... I brought my Xbox over in my hand luggage (Emirates) didn't have any problems at all with customs couple of weird looks that were turned into smiles by explaining that I can't live without my Xbox... I have Modern Warfare 1 and 2 here I think one of which is banned but not sure both brought with me without an issue. There are lots of places here that will sell you an xbox, I brought mine simply because it was going to go to storage if I didn't. As for data transfer Microsoft have an online app that you can transfer your gamer tag saves and downloads to a new xbox fairly simply I did it just before coming out and have since shown a friend how to do it. Give me a yell if you need any other advice or help...


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2012)

MW3 isn't band is it?


----------



## Steve2622 (Aug 10, 2011)

michaelsco said:


> MW3 isn't band is it?


I think I've seen it in the shops... Going out in a bit will have a look then for you...


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2012)

Nice one, thanks a lot


----------



## Steve2622 (Aug 10, 2011)

michaelsco said:


> Nice one, thanks a lot


Just been into Geeky Games and MW3 is openly for sale so safe bet is that it is not banned, however I could not find Saints Row 3 which I really wanted to get  oh well...


----------



## ode17366 (Nov 29, 2010)

Mw3 is ok I brought mine in Dubai. I brought some games over in my flight luggage and had no problems to be honest. I gave away a load of films that were supposed to be on the do not bring list when all my stuff was shipped and not a single box was looked at. Luck of the draw I suppose


----------



## DaveD (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi, can anyone confirm that 'sky go' works on the Xbox in Dubai? Via certain private networks I mean 

What about the iPad also through same method?

Many thanks


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

Mitchellsmom said:


> Mom here- don't know much about gaming, but 14 year old son is OBSESSED....we are about to move to Dubai, and he says as long as he has his XBOX live he will be fine. What do I need to know about bringing it over? Should I just buy him a new one when i get there. Are all his favorite Games avail? Skyrim, Saints row 3, Bioshock are all things I hear him talk about with his friends- and COD, and the like.
> 
> He said if we bought a new box, would his memory card transfer? Remember, I am an old mom not into gaming- can you offer me detailed advice on keeping the kid happy. Thanks! :juggle:



small caveat on bringing the xbox from the US.

It is not the same system, not the same voltage, and not the same zoning.

You can bring it, but you will need a converter for the voltage, and you will need to be very carefull when buying new games to take the ones compatible wiht an NTSC system. 95% of the games here are now PAL system, and will not play on a regular NTSC (US) Xbox.

If there is a huge collection of games to bring in, then by all means, do take the whole system with. If it is just the 3 or 4 you mentioned, then maybe you'd be better off buying a brand new one here and the 3 or 4 games again.

Gamertag, contacts, successes can be imported easily when logging in, nothing special to do.
Game saves however will have to be transferred if you are buying a new system. I am not clear on how to do it, but you can ask your local drug deal... I mean video game store how to transfer saves onto a new game system, and whether one being NTSC and the other being PAL makes a difference. The fact that the 2 systems actually are 14 000 miles apart does not.

As far as online gaming, obviously YMMV, but as far as I'm concerned, it is not satisfactory to play with the US. Let alone the issue of time difference which makes one of you playing in the middle of the night, the connection is just not reactive enough. Having 24Mb transfer rates does no good to playing COD if you ping at over 600... What it means in lay-man's term is that when you aim and soot, by the time the system understands what you are asking, the target has moved half a block...
You'll have to stick with local gamers.


----------



## Jinx (Jul 2, 2010)

Lita_Rulez said:


> small caveat on bringing the xbox from the US.
> 
> It is not the same system, not the same voltage, and not the same zoning.
> 
> ...


I purchased a new power source for my NTSC xbox in the game store in Dubai Mall for 200dhs. A friend blew his, and bought a new one and it still worked. 

Lita, what do you mean 95%? I once spoke to one of the guys in the shop and he told me some games are region-free, which I was resistant to believe. I usually just play it safe and buy my games in the US, since I manage to go about once a month anyway.

Also, anyone been using the cloud memory? I used it while I was at home playing on my brother's xbox, it's lovely to be able to pick up my game saves back here!

And dunno if it was mentioned, but it's CoD 4: Modern Warfare that is banned in Dubai. Along with the BioWare games (Mass Effect, DragonAge)..

List of banned video games - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Oops didn't know Dead Island was banned... I guess I got lucky with that one


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2012)

Can anyone list some names of ISP's in Dubai or UAE in general. I think that would be a good place for some of us in the IT industry to start looking for jobs. Also can somone give us a general idea of the internet speeds there? Please and thanks.


----------



## Jinx (Jul 2, 2010)

I take it you are not in Dubai yet? There are only two ISPs in Dubai, Du and Etisalat. I think they may be the only ones throughout all of the UAE but someone could correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2012)

Jinx said:


> I take it you are not in Dubai yet? There are only two ISPs in Dubai, Du and Etisalat. I think they may be the only ones throughout all of the UAE but someone could correct me if I'm wrong.


No I am not in Dubai, but I am doing everything in my power to get there. First I need to find a job. Thank you for your response! What are your speeds there. For example here in Florida I have Bright House and our speeds are anywhere from 10Mbs to 40Mbs.


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

Jinx said:


> I purchased a new power source for my NTSC xbox in the game store in Dubai Mall for 200dhs. A friend blew his, and bought a new one and it still worked.


Then he was lucky. The thing is, if you plug in to the wrong outlet (220 for a machine rated 110) there is no telling what will burn. Power cord, power source, machine, all three...)



> Lita, what do you mean 95%? I once spoke to one of the guys in the shop and he told me some games are region-free, which I was resistant to believe. I usually just play it safe and buy my games in the US, since I manage to go about once a month anyway.


I'm pulling the figure out of my personal poling company (M. YASS), but reflects what I can see on a daily basis. When I got here, most stores had their game shelves divided in 2 equal halfs : one side PAL, one side NTSC.

Nowadays, most department stores don't even have an NTSC side anymore, and specialty stores like Geekay don't seem to have much on offer left either.

Whilst it is true that most recent PAL games will now play on an NTSC system, the fun caveat nobody talks about when selling them in the region is : multiplayer may be locked to same region games. In other words, if you buy COD4 here, in PAL, and it does work on your NTSC system, you still won't be able to play with friends back in the states, because they have the NTSC version of the game...
Then there is the whole issue of finding out where the game was initially geared to be sold, as Germany, Poland and Russia for some reason still lock compatibility to PAL only, even on games that are compatible PAL/NTSC if sold in France or the UK... 

Then again, as said previously, multiplayer with the US is not satisfying technically anyway...


----------



## noisyboy (Nov 13, 2011)

addi said:


> No I am not in Dubai, but I am doing everything in my power to get there. First I need to find a job. Thank you for your response! What are your speeds there. For example here in Florida I have Bright House and our speeds are anywhere from 10Mbs to 40Mbs.


I know Du has tops of 24mbps. I also know that Etisalat has 100mbps (for Commerical, not sure if for personal).


----------



## dukeswh (Oct 30, 2012)

new member here..

MS has launched Xbox Live(finally!!) in UAE, just want to know if anyone has tried playing online with a UAE account/gamertag.


----------



## Drkcyde (Oct 10, 2012)

Going to be over shortly. Gamer tag is
xX DRKCYDE Xx
We'll play some cod, or forza once I am up and running.


----------



## JacksonWane (May 3, 2013)

Mine has no problem.


----------



## JacksonWane (May 3, 2013)

mine has no problem but connection sucks.


----------

